# How do I pop off center caps and adjust tensions on Rubik's storebought 3x3 cube?



## BrandonSky (Oct 1, 2013)

One of my rubiks brand 3x3 storebought cubes is tight and I would like to loosen it but i cant seem to pop off the center caps. I can easily do it on a zhanchi but i can't seem to do it on a rubiks storebought cube? Is it possible to adjust tensions ona rubik's storebought cube?


----------



## Username (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 1, 2013)

The center caps are next to impossible to get off, and Rubik's uses rivets not screw so they are nonadjustable.


----------



## BrandonSky (Oct 1, 2013)

what does it look like under the center cap? give me an image


----------



## YOUdudex (Oct 1, 2013)

BrandonSky said:


> One of my rubiks brand 3x3 storebought cubes is tight and I would like to loosen it but i cant seem to pop off the center caps. I can easily do it on a zhanchi but i can't seem to do it on a rubiks storebought cube? Is it possible to adjust tensions ona rubik's storebought cube?


You can't, because rubik's brand simply sucks


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 1, 2013)

Up until i think late 1990's you could, now if you try to you FUBAR your cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a rivet under the cap, the cap is glued on. You can't do anything to the rivet and the cap doesn't lock on so if you take the cap off you're screwed unless you glue it back on.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 1, 2013)

Rubik's storebought is not made to be adjustable. Live with it. Or get a real speedcube.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 2, 2013)

what I did on mine a while back is I just cut them off. I was going to use plastic sheeting to make new caps, but there was no point as there were no screws in the puzzle. There were rivets, so it was pointless taking the first one off, so I just threw it away and bought a real speed cube for half the price.


----------



## hoolahoop (Oct 2, 2013)

i used a knife to removed it then the cap kept felling off after that


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 2, 2013)

The way to tension a Rubik is to use Jigaloo lubricant. It breaks down the plastic, kind of like melting it but without heat.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Jan 13, 2015)

BrandonSky said:


> One of my rubiks brand 3x3 storebought cubes is tight and I would like to loosen it but i cant seem to pop off the center caps. I can easily do it on a zhanchi but i can't seem to do it on a rubiks storebought cube? Is it possible to adjust tensions ona rubik's storebought cube?



the speedcube is adjustable though, memyself and pi puts the speedcube and new3x3 in a video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z606r24kcMI)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 13, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> the speedcube is adjustable though, memyself and pi puts the speedcube and new3x3 in a video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z606r24kcMI)



what the actual bump though.

on topic, that's the speedcube not a storebought. Even new(the ones with the tiles and the new mech) Rubik's Cubes, unless branded Rubik's Speedcube, can't be adjusted.


----------



## gokkar (Jan 14, 2015)

Strangely enough, my new tiled Rubiks Cube, which was store bought from Target, actually has adjustable screws...


----------

